
Test Your Knowledge of American Incarceration - NPMaxwell
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/21/opinion/first-step-american-incarceration.html
======
tyingq
The point that less than 10% of inmates are Federal is important. Reforms
would also be much more beneficial in state and county facilities. The
conditions there are much worse, and the environment much more dangerous.

------
saghm
The graph-dragging interface is very difficult for me to use on mobile
(Firefox on Android; most of the times I tried to grab a point to move it up
or down, it just added a new point between two existing ones and moved that
instead. I definitely can understand that it's hard to make an interface to
allow a user to draw an arbitrary curve, but I feel like this could be solved
by just limiting the granularity of the points the user can select further; I
really don't feel like the experience is improved by being able to select
eight or so different points that all have to fit horizontally on the right
half of my phone screen.

~~~
jgoodhcg
Had the same issue trying to "move points I had placed" but that doesn't seem
to be how it was designed. Moving from left to right, drawing the line in one
continuous motion worked great.

Correcting a guess means drawing over from any point moving right.

The interface seemed really well done even for mobile. Tested it on chrome and
Firefox for Android. I'm Really impressed. NY times does some great
interactive and visualization work.

------
wtvanhest
Does anyone know of a list of not for profits or organizations who are trying
to improve our justice system?

I have donated to FAMM in the past, but want to put together a list and try to
figure out the most effective group to donate to.

~~~
akinity
I might start with the ACLU and Amnesty International.

------
mattip
I like the interactivity of the news story. It increases enfagement and
encourages real thought.

